# رجاااااااااااااااااااااااءا



## aalaa (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني في قسم هندسة الالكترونيات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
رجااااااااااااااااااااااءا اريد مساعدة في مشروعي عن تصميم رادار كاشف سرعة السيارات...
وكان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى لقد اخترت موضوع سهل على الورق صعب غير ذلك
اولا يجب ان تحدد ما إذا كنت تنوى عملة بالميكروويف على مدى كبير او فوق صوتية لمدى قصير
إن كنت تنوى الميكروويف هل ستستورد مكوناتة من Wave Guide, Feed Horn,microwave switches,microwave power amplifiers?
نحن نتكلم عن ترددات حول 3 - 30 جيجا هيرتز و موجة طولها 10 - 1 سم أو ترددات اعلى


----------



## aalaa (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا شكرا اخي Maged abbas ....
وآسف انني لم اذكر متطلبات المشروع الذي يعمل على مبدأ دوبلر:
فهو رادار:
1- يعمل بالموجات الميكروويف لمدى 100 متر
2-يعمل بتردد (980-1000)MHz
واريد بالاخص عن دائرة استقبال الاشارة المرتده عن الهدف..كما لا استطيع التطبيق عمليا وانما سيكون علي ورق فقط......ومشكور ثانيا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى aalaa
لا يمكن فى هذه اجهزة فصل المرسل عن المستقبل لأنها تعمل كوحدة واحدة
فى الدوبلر ستستخدم دائرة FM Detector وهى تقرن التردد الوارد بتردد قياسى Reference Frequency هذا التردد لآ بد ان يكون عينة من المولد فى جهاز الإرسال وإلا ستكون نسبة الخطأ كبيرة
عموما الفكرة سهلة وهى انك ستستقبل الموجة 30سم اما بدايبول او Feed Horn
تكبر الإشارة وان شئت يمكنك ان تحولها بنظريه السوبر هيتروداين لتردد اخر اقل يكون مناسبا لترددات الأجهزة الـ FM العادية مع مراعاة استخدام عينة من تردد المرسل
الترحيل فى التردد الأصلى سيكون مناظرا للترحيل فى التردد المتولد ولكن يمكنك استخدام ادوات (دايودات - ملفات - مكبر ات - الخ ) موجودة بكثرة فى اجهزة الـ FM العادية
قياس الخرج كمقياس لسرعه السيارة


----------



## aalaa (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي Maged...
انا اخترت تردد الاشارة المرسلة بين 980الى 1000 MHz وذلك حتى لا يحدث تشويش مع ترددات الجوال وبنفس الوقت حتى استطيع استخدام معالج الجوال واريد ترددات طولها الموجي قصير...
وعلى العموم هنالك ملف مرفق يوضح المخطط العام لهذا الرادار(على فكرة هذا المخطط من مخيلتي بناءا على مساعدات من كتاب radar handbook ...
ففكرتي هي.. 
ترسل الاشارة المولدة بواسطة crystal oscillator والتي تكبر بواسطة power amp لتمرر لهوائى الارسال بواسطة مكثف coupler وذلك لتمرير تيار AC فقط عبر الهوائى ثم تستقبل بواسطة هوائى الاستقبال ويتم ترشيحها عبر banpass filter تجنبا لتمرير الترددات العالية جدا والنخفضة جدا..ثم تضخم الاشارة بعد ذلك بواسطة IFamp لان الاشارة المرتدة من الهدف تكون ضعيفة وتمر الى دائرة VCO في دائرة FM Detector وهى تقرن التردد المرتد بتردد قياسى Reference Frequency كما ذكرت انت...والتي تكو ن دخل للمقارن مع التردد الاساسي ليتم طرحهما عن بعض ليعطي فرق التردد الناتج كما في دوبلر وبعده تحول الاشارة التماثلية لاشارة رقمية A\D converterحتى يسهل عرضها بواسطة display unit..
والله اعلم...فارجو رأيك او ارسال بعض المواقع والكتب الفيدة...
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.الـحـربي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .. اذا كنت تجيد اللغة الانجليزية فاليك هذه الروابط الذي سوف تستفيد منها الكثير
http://mb-soft.com/public/radar.html
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/radar-detector1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_gun


----------



## aalaa (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي م الحربي....وربنا يزيدك خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أكتوبر 2006)

aalaa قال:


> اخي Maged...
> انا اخترت تردد الاشارة المرسلة بين 980الى 1000 MHz وذلك حتى لا يحدث تشويش مع ترددات الجوال وبنفس الوقت حتى استطيع استخدام معالج الجوال واريد ترددات طولها الموجي قصير...


 لا باس شرط انك تستطيع استخدام غيارات الجوال



> ففكرتي هي..
> ترسل الاشارة المولدة بواسطة crystal oscillator والتي تكبر بواسطة power amp لتمرر لهوائى الارسال بواسطة مكثف coupler وذلك لتمرير تيار AC فقط عبر الهوائى


اخى الهوائى لا يستقبل إلا AC فقط


> ثم تستقبل بواسطة هوائى الاستقبال ويتم ترشيحها عبر banpass filter تجنبا لتمرير الترددات العالية جدا والنخفضة جدا.



المشكلة ان Band Pass filter فى هذه الترددات تكون ذات نطاق كبير وكسب قليل اى لن تستطيع التكبير للحد المرغوب دون الوقوع فى مشاكل Feedback وبالتالى الــ oscillation


> .ثم تضخم الاشارة بعد ذلك بواسطة IFamp لان الاشارة المرتدة من الهدف تكون ضعيفة


للحصول على IF لابد من Mixerبين الـ RF اللى داخل و Reference oscillator هو دة اللى تقدر تكبرة


> وتمر الى دائرة VCO في دائرة FM Detector وهى تقرن التردد المرتد بتردد قياسى Reference Frequency كما ذكرت انت...والتي تكو ن دخل للمقارن مع التردد الاساسي ليتم طرحهما عن بعض ليعطي فرق التردد الناتج كما في دوبلر وبعده تحول الاشارة التماثلية لاشارة رقمية A\D converterحتى يسهل عرضها بواسطة display unit..
> والله اعلم...فارجو رأيك او ارسال بعض المواقع والكتب الفيدة...
> ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير



ساحاول تعديل المخطط وارسالة لك مرة اخرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى مرفق المخطط كما اتخيلة ولو فيه اى استفسار رجاء السؤال


----------



## aalaa (24 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي maged وكل عام وانت بخير.....
وربنا يعطيك العافية والخير ويزيد من امثالك واشكرك على هذا المجهود(واتعبتك معي).
ولكن لدي سؤال؟؟؟..
صراحة انا واقف عند هذه النقطة!!!..واريد منك ان تنصحني ماذا افعل بعد ذلك كخطوة تالية في المشروع؟!!.. هل ابحث عن المخطط جزءا جزءا ام ماذا؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى علاء
كل عام وانتم بخير
مادمت وصلت لمرحلة المشروع فالمفروض ان كل مربع من المربعات سبق لك دراستة من قبل ولا يشكل الكتابة عنه مشكلة
نعم يمكنك البحث عن كل موضوع مثلا او ترجع لمحاضرات الدراسة


----------



## aalaa (26 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب اخي ماجد
هل يمكنك ارسالي شرح مختصر لمخططك بعد التعديل حتى استطيع فهمه ؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السالة بسيطة
استخدام كريستال يجعل الجهاز يحتاج فترة لا تقل عن 10 دقائق للإستقرار لذلك يجب استخدام نفس المولدات فى كل من المرسل والمستقبل حتى يتلاشى الخطأ

التردد يبدا من مولد رقم 1 بتردد 900 ميجا - لا توجد كريستالات فى هذا التردد فإما نسمح بذلك وهو ما سيتعادل ذاتيا او نولد تردد اقل ونستخدم التوافقيات العليا

التردد 900 يسير فى مسارين ارسال واستقبال
مسار الإرسال يمتزج بمذبذب ثانى ترددة يحدد تردد الـ IF وهو يمكن ان يكون مستمر التشغيل ويخرج ايضا لمسارين ارسال واستقبال

عند مزج التردد من المولدين ينتج المجموع والفرق ويستخدم مرشح للحصول على التردد الأعلى وهو 100 ميجا كما اردت
يكبر ويرسل عبر الهوائى الموجه للهدف

عند الإستقبال من الهوائى الموجه يمكن تكبير الإشارة ان شئت بمكبر واسع النطاق ثم تمزج بالإشارة من المولد الأول فينتج تردد الـ IF من فرق الترددين 
يكبر تردد الـ IF حتى يصل للمستوى الكافى ثم يقص حتى تكون كل الاشارات المستقبلة ذات نفس القيمة ولا ينتج عن ذلك خطأ
تقارن هذه الإشارة بالعينة المأخوذة من مذبذب الـ IF بواسطة FM Detector ينتج اشارة مناظرة للفرق فى الترددين الناتج من سرعة السيارة


----------



## aalaa (30 أكتوبر 2006)

والله متشكر واتمنى لك التوفيق وادعوالله ان يزيدك من فضله


----------



## aalaa (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا اخترنا مكبر If عن غيره من المكبرات في الاستقبال؟؟؟...وكذلك مكبر Power في الارسال ؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لو درست المذبذبات ستجد من الصعب الحصول على مذبذب يعطى هذا القدر من الطاقة عند هذا التردد كما انك ستحتاج لأن تشغلة فقط عند الرغبة فى القياس ويكون فى وضع الإنتظار StandBy عادة حتى يظل المذبذب مستقر لذلك تحتاج لتكبير القدرة قى الإرسال
لماذا سمى I.F ؟ - الإسم اختصار لكلمتى Intermediate Frequency اى انه تردد متوسط بين ترددين - اى مكبر ستضعة هنا سيكون على تردد بين التردد العالى المستقبل من الهوائى والتردد المنخفض بعد الكشف لذلك سيكون مكبر تردد بينى ويسمى IF
اما لماذا استخدم اصلا فسبق شرحة فى الرد الأول - التكبير عند التردد العالى يكون ذو نطاق واسع وكسب قليل لذلك للحصول على التكبير اللآزم ننزل بالتردد حيث يمكن عمل دوائر رنين نحقق الكسب العالى مع الإنتقائية لمنع التداخلات من الأوساط التى قد تكون موجودة


----------



## aalaa (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا اخي مع كل شكري وتقديري لك...
وبااااين(ما شاء الله عليك) مهندس مبدع وبارع من ردودك للاعضاء واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## aalaa (31 أكتوبر 2006)

:81: 
ورجاءا لدي بعض الاستفسارات فيما يخص المخطط الراداري؟؟..
اود تفسير او شرح اوضح لدوائر الlimiter والdetector فصراحة لم ادرس عنهما!!وياريت لو عندك كتب او مواقع تفيدني في ذلك.
وكما في المخطط...لقد حددت انت الاشارة المستقبلة(1000MHz)ايضا..هل هذا يعني انه يمكن تحديد مقدار الاشارة المستقبلة من الهدف مباشرة؟؟...
وكيف نستطيع تحديد او فرز الاشارة المرادة عن غيرها في الرادار؟؟ولا شك ان الاشارة المستقبلة تعدل..اين تعد.. وكيف.. هل في دائرة الdetector ؟حيث يحدث لها تعديل FM !


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

aalaa قال:


> :81:
> ورجاءا لدي بعض الاستفسارات فيما يخص المخطط الراداري؟؟..
> اود تفسير او شرح اوضح لدوائر الlimiter والdetector فصراحة لم ادرس عنهما!!وياريت لو عندك كتب او مواقع تفيدني في ذلك.


الموقع التالى به ما تريد
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electronic/etroncon.html#c1
مرحلة الـ detector مجرد مازج أخر تمزج فية التردد بعد التكبير مع عينة من المولد 100 ميجا فينتح الفرق
مرحلة الـ limiter مجرد دائرة تجعل الخرج كلة متساوى وابسطها مجرد زينر او مرحلة تكبير تصل لحد التشبع 


> وكما في المخطط...لقد حددت انت الاشارة المستقبلة(1000MHz)ايضا..هل هذا يعني انه يمكن تحديد مقدار الاشارة المستقبلة من الهدف مباشرة؟؟...


الإشارة المستقبلة هى انعكاس للإشارة المرسلة - ماذا تتوقع لها ان تكون؟
فى غير تطبيقات الرادار تكون الإشارة المستقبلة متنوعة من كل محطات الإرسال القريبة


> وكيف نستطيع تحديد او فرز الاشارة المرادة عن غيرها في الرادار؟؟


مرحلة الـ RF تحدد نطاق التردد المطلوب
مرحلة ألـ IF تحدد التردد والمدى (عرض الترددات Band Width )


> ولا شك ان الاشارة المستقبلة تعدل..اين تعد.. وكيف.. هل في دائرة الdetector ؟حيث يحدث لها تعديل FM !


اخى التعديل هو نفسة لم يتغير عن مشروعك الأصل
هذا مازال دوبلر رادار يعنى التعديل الحاصل للموجة المرسلة ناتج من تحرك الجسم المرصود


----------



## aalaa (1 نوفمبر 2006)

عفو اخي (بخصوص تردد الاشارة المستقبلة) ولكن الا تؤثر الازاحة الترددية للهدف على الاشارة او التردد في الاستقبال!!..حيث يقل مقدارها وذلك نتيجة ضعفها
فنحن نعلم كما في دوبلر انه كلما اقترب الجسم المرصود من النقطة الثابتة او الرادار يزيد التردد وتكون اقصى قيمة للتردد عندما يصل ذلك الجسم لتلك النقطة وبعد مروره بها يبدأ التردد في التناقص بابتعاد الجسم الي ان يتلاشى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى 
الترد يعتمد على السرعة وليس على المكان فلو كان الجسم يتحرك بسرعة ثابتة سيظل التردد القادم منها ثابت حتى نقطة العبور عندها ينقلب بنفس النسبة - ارجع لمعادلة التردد
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppler_effect
ستجد ان تردد الموجة المنعكسة = تردد الموجة الصادرة مضروب فى سرعة الموجة فى الهواء على مجموع السرعتين (او الفرق بينهم) وسرعة الموجة 300000كم/ثانية وسرعة السيارة 72كم/س اى 1.2كم/د اى 0.02كم/ثانية يعنى من المعادلة سيكون تردد الموجة المستقبلة
ء= 1000جيجا× 300000 ÷300000.02 =999.99993333333777777748148150123 جيجا
1000000000-999999933=67 ذ/ت
هذا هو الفرق الذى تبحث عنه لذلك يجب ان تستخدم الترددات المولدة فى عمليات المزج ولا يصلح ان تستبدل بكريستال


----------



## aalaa (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بخصوص الهوائى المستخدم للارسال والاستقبال كيف تكون خصائصه لو سمحت؟؟...خاصة وان الاشارةmicrowave ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الهوائيات تكون اما نصف او ربع طول الموجة - كل واحد لة مقاومة نوعية مختلفة
يمكنك استخدام دايبول زى المستخدم فى التليفزيون نطاق Uhf فهو قريب من هذا التردد - او تعدل الأبعاد لتكون نصف طول الموجة


----------



## aalaa (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي والله يجزيك كل الخير وينور طريقك..سأحاول الرجوع والبحث اكتر وسأرجع اليك انشاء الله للسؤال عن اى شى التبس علي وربنا يعطيك العافيةفرجاءا تابع موضوعي هذا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقك الله وفى انتظار اى اسئلة


----------



## aalaa (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليك اخي ماجد...
هل يمكن وضع Lpf في جهاز الاستقبال وذلك بعدالامازج مباشرة حتى يمكننا اخذ الاشارة المزاحة والتي تنتج عن حاصل طرح التردد الافتراضي مع التردد المستقبل؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى 
لا داعى لوضع L.P.F لأن مكبر الـــ I.F عبارة عن B.P.F يعنى يكبر النطاق المرغوب وهو 100 ميجا فقط وبالطبع لآ يمكنه ان يكبر التردد الأعلى وهو 1900 ميجا فهذا التردد يحتاج مكبرات خاصة جدا للتعامل معها


----------



## aalaa (12 نوفمبر 2006)

:81: اذا كنت اتعامل مع تردد في جهاز الارسال وجهاز الاستقبال...
ماهو الجزء الذى يحول التردد الى مقدار سرعة تظهر على شاشة الاظهار الرقمية؟
وكيف يعمل؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اما ان تستخدم دائرة لقياس التردد 
او تستخدم دائرة مثل الـ CD4046 او VFC32 لتحويل التردد الى جهد ثم استخدم الدائرة فى تصميمك الأصلى
الداتا شيت ستجدها فى 
http://www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## aalaa (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليك ياخي..
انا احاول التصميم بواسطة الماتلاب
واجهتني مشكلة الantenna cross section in radar !!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى
حاولت البحث عن المات لاب ولم اوفق - اسمع عنه كثيرا ولا اعلم من اين استطيع تحميله

موضوع الـ antenna cross section in radar !! ده موضوع كبير والمفروض ان يكون مهمة شخص من طاقم التصميم 
الفكرة ان الهوائى له كسب ، وعلى حسب تصميم العاكس قد يكون الكسب الرأسى غير الأفقى وهو ما تحتاجه حتى لا تتداخل الإنعكاسات من اكثر من سيارة اما الإتجاه الراسى يجب ان يسمح ببعض التجاوز اى ان الزاوية الراسية اعرض من الأفقية حتى لا يكون التوجيه صعبا
الرقم المطلوب هو خلاصة معاملات الهوائى والتى تحدد تصرف الهوائى فى الإرسال والإستقبال 
لمزيد من المعلومات ابحث فى جوجل عن antenna cross section definition 
حاليا اختار رقم لة واكمل ثم يجب ان يحقق تصميم الهوائى هذا الرقم
او نسق مع مصمم الهوائى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بالمناسبة نسيت اقول لك انك تحتاج تحط الهوائى اذا كنت ناوى تصممه وتقيم اداؤة والا السهل ان تفترض ان الإنعكاس القادم من الهدف حوالى 10 ميكرو فولت و بتردد العلى او اقل بقيمة تناظر اعلى سرعه تنوى اكتشافها


----------



## aalaa (21 نوفمبر 2006)

والله متشكر اخي...
انا لدي ماتلاب 7 ولكن سعته اكتر من 2gb ولكن انظر لهذا الكتاب المرفق عن التصميم بواسطة الماتلاب.
فهو يشمل كل دوال التصميم


----------



## aalaa (21 نوفمبر 2006)

آسف اخي..
يبدو ان هنالك مشكلة في رفع الملف..
ساحاول مرة ثانية ان شاء الله


----------



## aalaa (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي هل يؤثر نوع النظام سواء كان رادار ذات موجه ( CW)او ذات موجه PULSE ؟؟
لأن لدي كل دوال الهوائى لرادار نبضي ..بمعنى هل الدائرة في المخطط ستتأثر بأضافات جديدة عليها ام ماذا؟
من رايث لا عتقد انه ستتأثر كثيرا..لاني ساضيفtimer وترانزيستور..واوصل قاعده الترانزيستور مع الtimer !!!.؟..فما رايك؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى علاء:
لا علاقة للهوائى بنوع الإرسال فقط له علاقة بالتردد والقدرة المرسلة / المستقبلة
ما ضرورة النبضة والتايمر؟ سيعقد الأمور لك بصورة اكبر مما تتصور فهناك اشياء خاصة بالرادار النبضى لا داعى للتورط فيها هنا


----------



## aalaa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد بدأت احاول التنفيذ عمليا...وبدأت بتنفيذ عملية الارسال والاستقبال للهوائى ولقد استخدمت هوائى نوع(horn) حتى يمكننا اظهار اشارة الارسال الاستقبال لرؤية الازاحة في التردد في الاستقبال(استخدمت oscilloscpe ) وكن واجهتني مشكلة وهي انه يلزم دائرة matching حتى لاظهار الاشارة ..فحاولت المعالجة بواسطة استخدام هوائى واحد وبالتالي يجب استخدام duplexer .. فما رأيك ؟؟.. وهل هذا يلزمه softwareمعين؟؟..


----------



## aalaa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة!!...لدينا تقريبا معظم انواع الهوائيات في معمل الجامعة ويمكنني استخدامها!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الأوسيلوسكوب اللى يعرض 1 جيجا ثمنه اكثر من 100 الف جنية اذ نحاول شراء واحد 500 ميجا وكان سعرة 80 الف ثمانون الف جنية والسلك Probe Lead الذى يقبل هذا التردد لا يأتى معة ولكن ثمنة 17 ألف جنية
استخدام دوبلكسر ليس له علاقة بان ترى الإشارة والأفضل استخدام 2 هوائى لأن من الصعب جدا فصل كل الإشارة المرسلة عن المستقبل - لاحظ ان الإشارة المستقبلة اقل من 1 ÷ مليون من الإشارة المرسلة - قارن بالوات
اجهزة الرادار التى تستخدم هوائى واحد هى رادار نبضى اى هناك وقت للإرسال - المستقبل على مدخلة Short Curcuit ووقت آخر للإستقبال على خرج المرسل Short Curcuit 
يمكنك استخدام HF voltmeter لقيلس الإشارة و تستخدم الاوسيلوسكوب بعد تحويل التردد الى 100 ميجا او اقل


----------

